# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - device manager =

## edspace

> Device Manager => Menaxheri i Pajisjeve





> Device Manager => Administrimi i Pajisjeve



Administrim është përkthimi i fjalës Management, jo Manager. Fjala Manager mund të përkthehet Administrator, ose Drejtor. Në Windows shqip është shqipëzuar si Manaxheri i Pajisjeve. Drejtor mund të ishte më shqip, por dhe si Manaxher nuk mendoj se e humbet kuptimin.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Administrim është përkthimi i fjalës Management, jo Manager. Fjala Manager mund të përkthehet Administrator, ose Drejtor. Në Windows shqip është shqipëzuar si Manaxheri i Pajisjeve. Drejtor mund të ishte më shqip, por dhe si Manaxher nuk mendoj se e humbet kuptimin.


Në rregull, ashtu është, mirëpo që të mos i përzim termet e ndryshme të cilat në disa raste kanë dallime shumë të vogla, dhe mund të shkaktojnë huti, respektivisht mosmarveshje, ju jap dy shembuj të cilat do të dëshiroja ti përktheni urgjentisht, pasi jam duke përkthyer një softuer në gjuhën tonë:
"\nDevice reported Error : %02X/%02X/%02X"
 "Device in progress of becoming ready"
"The CD-ROM Drive is still trying to mount the CD\nHit 'Refresh' when the CD is mounted"

----------


## edspace

"\nDevice reported Error : %02X/%02X/%02X"
"\nGabimi i raportuar nga pajisja: %02X/%02X/%02X"
ose
"\nPajisja raportoi Gabim: %02X/%02X/%02X"

"Device in progress of becoming ready"
"Pajisja është duke u gatitur (bërë gati)" 

"The CD-ROM Drive is still trying to mount the CD\nHit 'Refresh' when the CD is mounted"
"Pajisja e CD-ROM është ende duke montuar CD-në. Kliko 'Refresh' kur CD-ja të montohet."

----------


## Rrjeti

> "\nDevice reported Error : %02X/%02X/%02X"
> "\nGabimi i raportuar nga pajisja: %02X/%02X/%02X"
> ose
> "\nPajisja raportoi Gabim: %02X/%02X/%02X"
> 
> "Device in progress of becoming ready"
> "Pajisja është duke u gatitur (bërë gati)" 
> 
> "The CD-ROM Drive is still trying to mount the CD\nHit 'Refresh' when the CD is mounted"
> "Pajisja e CD-ROM është ende duke montuar CD-në. Kliko 'Refresh' kur CD-ja të montohet."


Plotësisht pajtohem me përkthimin.

----------

